# 20 gallon turtle tank



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

chekc it, 1 red belly 1 red ear slider
View attachment 65540

View attachment 65541

View attachment 65542

View attachment 65543


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

tankshot


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

red belly is a little under and inch the red ear is a little over an inch


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

looks good man. just be ready casue thoes turtles can gorw pretty fast.

J-Rod


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i have one of my diamond backs with 2 red ears, a small frt, and a yellow belly

cool tank to have great mix


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i love baby turtles


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Really nice, i like how you put a lot of water in your set up. Ive seen a lot of people that only put a little bit in thinking its too much for there turtles


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea wel the one is about 3 months old and is eating fune, the other one is a baby like 2 weks old and has not started eating yet, today it started swimming good so it should eat soon


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yeah, Turtles can live 40 years if you take good care of them, and they get pretty big.. A friend was moving out ot town and asked me to "watch" his turtle... I have had him for about 3.5 yrs... and he is huge now...


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

heres some more pics of my setup, my filtration system that makes no noise and my turtles
View attachment 65953

View attachment 65954

View attachment 65955

View attachment 65956


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

my filter is a in tnak 10 gallon from whisper, but i set up rocks to be exacatally level with the water line and i spaced it perfectly from the side so it is silent


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

good job but might want to buy a bigger filter i like how your turtle is living happy in its big tank so it can swim around


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

ok nevermind wut i said your tank is perfect your turtle should love it think about buying a even bigger tank and decking your tank out and look nnnniiiiccceeee ^^


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

turtles loook awesome but man they are little shitters and love to make a mess, id say get another filter too and run them both


----------

